# evanix ar6 shrouded



## coolshare (Sep 18, 2010)

I am new to this area. I am thinking of buying a "evanix ar6 shrouded" and wondering

- Does the "evanix ar6 shrouded" come with the same trigger option: Single and double Action like non-shrouded ones.
In other words, is it semi-auto?

- How quiet it is?

- I have a Suba tank with Yoke and what should I have to fill the ar6?

What I can think of are

- Scuba tank adapter and hose like

http://www.amazon.com/Scuba-tank-adapte ... B001BR6PP0

- a "Quick-Disconnect Fill Adapter for some Evanix Rifles" like

http://www.amazon.com/Quick-Disconnect- ... B0018LDF3O

Am I right? Anything else?

thanks

coolsahre


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

It is my understanding the AR6 with the newer shrouded barrel is in all other respects the same as the unshrouded. Quiet and powerful.
I shoot a Blizzard and love it. If the AR6 had been available then with a shrouded barrel I would have opted for it instead. I have taken many skunks, raccoons and even a coyote with mine. The AR6 has more power than mine.

Good luck. Check out http://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/ and you can ask there of some who have shot these a bit more and have a ton more experience than I do all the way around with air rifles.


----------

